# Find files with MC (midnight commnader)



## mfaridi (Jun 13, 2009)

I want search whole of my computer by MC 
how I can do this ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 13, 2009)

Command > Find file

Set start at: / and check "Find recursively."


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks 
but I need shortcut for in find in MC , default shortcut 

```
M-?
```
 sometimes dose not work . I need another way
can I change it ?


----------



## vivek (Jun 13, 2009)

MC is just waste of time, learn real tools like find command. It is much better and has lots of options.

```
find / -iname "file.txt"
```


----------

